# Mozgov to be dealt



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

League sources said the Denver Nuggets are looking to deal center Timofey Mozgov.










This is an intriguing piece possibly available at the deadline for a team looking to sure-up their front court. The article mentions the Heat pursuing him, but I could see a team like the Celtics or the Rockets also getting in that mix.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

What's proper value to give in return for a guy like this though?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He sure looks Russian.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

A mid first rounder and an expiring contract would be even value for Mozgov I think.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sounds about right. Or a player of the like that they deem they could use.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I really think he would be a nice fit as the 3rd or 4th big on the Rockets. I could see him meshing well on the floor next to Asik, Patterson, or Morris. He would certainly be an upgrade over Greg Smith.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Swap him for Stiemsma straight-up. I want all three Russians together.


----------

